# Taking GBP out of SA



## Halicrow (Sep 10, 2013)

In December 2013 I transferred 18,000 GBP from my UK bank account to my SA bank account.

I am returning to the UK for good in January 2014 and will have about 7000 GBP.
That is under the allowed 10,000 Euro limit (about 8000 GBP) allowed into the UK.

But will I have any problems carrying the cash out of SA?
I did not declare any GBP when I entered SA as I only had a 2000 GBP in cash.
I do have the print out of my 18,000 international transfer.

I am a British citizen and will not be taking out any Rands.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Transfer it via Western Union and pick up the money when you are in the UK, quick and simple.


----------



## Halicrow (Sep 10, 2013)

"Maximum principal send amount is ZAR 30,000. "

I will be sending about 140,000n ZAR


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I sent in excess of R75000 in one transaction, if a problem send it in two transactions though a bit more expensive. Otherwise draw the money with your SA bankcard in the UK, it is not that expensive, check with your bank.


----------



## Halicrow (Sep 10, 2013)

I have not been given a bank card. Just a debit card.
The rule changed for foreigners just before I got my temp permit.

The only bank that would open an account for me was Nedbank with restrictions.
They are the biggest bunch of Cretins I have ever met. Cannot even copy my name correctly off my passport. Which is why I am leaving and do not trust them to do an international transfer.

Hence the original question about taking the cash out.


----------



## CptGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

Being a Brit I'd imagine cash should be fine, aside from becoming a target for thieves while in transit. I'd love to know more about carrying cash also as with Krugerrands for example the potential is there to have ALOT on you.

If paying fees is not a problem, another option is: transfer money to your paypal account and withdraw from paypal to your UK bank account

OR if you don't mind taking the risk of a fluctuating exchange rate: buy bitcoins on a ZA exchange and sell them on a UK bitcoin exchange


----------

